# 9mm hd, Nova hd, modern combat 2 hd working?



## halyoder (Oct 16, 2011)

I can't get these to work can anyone else?


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

halyoder said:


> I can't get these to work can anyone else?


Gameloft games are usually device specific versioned, you might have to do some modding to get them to work on a non-supported device such as the TouchPad.


----------



## neerajverma04 (Oct 13, 2011)

I tried cracked version of nova 2 and hero of Sparta.

hero of Sparta work perfect but I ended it before so removed it.

nova 2 is working too. but so worst graphics and took long time in loading. so I removed that too. other gameloft games I tested have touch issue.some half screen etc


----------



## megatron_g1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I got 9mm working with the following settings:

In chainfire3d:

Per app settings:

Nvidia plugin
Reduce texture size
Disable mapbuffer emu

Runs great so far, aspect ratio is a little off but that's it.


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

"megatron_g1 said:


> I got 9mm working with the following settings:
> 
> In chainfire3d:
> 
> ...


I also follow all step, but the texture still pink, please tell me how to fix it? Thanks a lot.


----------



## mightykc (Oct 24, 2011)

jeff0519 said:


> I also follow all step, but the texture still pink, please tell me how to fix it? Thanks a lot.


I am also getting the problem with everything being pink


----------



## BJWatson83 (Oct 15, 2011)

If you are getting pink then you have the wrong version and its a real easy fix.

Email gameloft and ask them for the tegra version and the will send you a way to download the API. This only works if you have paid for the app though. If you haven\'t purchased then don\'t post here cause its against forum policy. 7 bucks for a bad ass game is worth it.


----------

